
Show HN: I made this to get up on time, or do good - IEA001
https://getupordie.com/
======
IEA001
You would like to work on this other side project, get fitter, read,
volunteer,… in 2019? Same here. And I know first-hand it can be challenging to
make time.

A great first step is to beat the charm of the snooze button in the morning.
Get up on time, to have more time. And that’s how I came up with ‘Get up or
die’.

How it works: 1\. Set a time to get up 2\. Get reminder messages in the
morning, like a friend is chasing you 3\. Get up on time – or donate $3.00 to
a charitable organisation

So you either get up, or you do good. Win-win.

Would love to hear your thoughts on the current simple implementation. Also -
to which charity shall donations go to?

Thank you. :)

~~~
allthatisreal
quick question - how does it verify that you actually got up, instead of me
just hitting the "I got up button" and going back to bed?

~~~
IEA001
hi @allthatisrael - great question. currently, the service is entirely trust-
based. thought of extending the functionality in the future to include e.g. a
photo challenge (in the sense of submitting a picture of your breakfast for
instance). but more validation needed if that's appealing to users - and there
would be still an element of trust.

how would you go about this? ideas welcome :)

~~~
mds101
I'd do something like this: have the user load up X dollars upfront. When they
set the time they want to wake up, configure it such that if they don't hit a
button on your site within half an hour from their wake up time, the money
automatically deducts.

~~~
IEA001
@mds101: Yes - the current sequence of messages allows for about 30min after
the set wake-up time. Brainsync.

And I like the idea to add a balance. Would also limit the amount of partial /
dummy records being submitted. Some people are cautious about giving their cc
details to new services like this though, see e.g. wozmirek's comment further
up. Any ideas how to give these users more confidence in the early days?

~~~
IEA001
@mds101: I've added a $10 balance request for first donations if users get up
late. Will monitor acceptance level and look forward to additional feedback!

------
IEA001
@all: Thanks for trialling 'Get up or die'. There is currently an issue with
delivering text messages to some of you. This looks to be related to country
codes, e.g. messages to China, Indonesia, Thailand and Hungary are affected.
Checking with the provider - please hang in there. If anyone has experience
with sending text messages to these country codes using Twilio, please let me
know. THanks

~~~
IEA001
Solved - anyone with the same issue with Twilio, check out setting geo
permissions on [https://www.twilio.com/console/sms/settings/geo-
permissions](https://www.twilio.com/console/sms/settings/geo-permissions)

------
zlatsic
I like the idea, however, it's not very applicable to me personally since I
don't have problems getting up on time. I would, however, be interested in a
similar approach (give money to charity if you fail a resolution) for other
things like reading, working out or something similar, so there's an idea you
can maybe improve upon :)

~~~
shadowsock
Nothing to do with charity but there’s this:
[https://gofuckingdoit.com](https://gofuckingdoit.com)

~~~
IEA001
Yep, big fan also of Pieter's other services / sites!

------
wozmirek
Just subscribed. A bit worried there's no more explanation behind it (also
giving out my phone number and email, ummmm, okaaaay). I don't think I'd try
it if you would have asked me for cc details though ;)

~~~
IEA001
It's early days, bear with me. :) What are the key questions you think the
current site / implementation leaves open?

Regarding donations - any thoughts welcome to which charity they shall go to:
[https://twitter.com/GetUpOrDie/status/1080870052382035968](https://twitter.com/GetUpOrDie/status/1080870052382035968)

~~~
wozmirek
Lemme try it for a week and I'll get back to you with some better feedback :)

------
3KQgt0Cl
How do I unsubscribe from both email and SMS?

Please help!

~~~
IEA001
All sorted as per separate chat - thanks for trialling and your feedback!

